# Planting Rotala vertically



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I got a lesson today from Wet regarding a great method for starting rotala. Thought I'd share this:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7837-Rotala-planting

I plan to give this a try this weekend, once I work out a few things as to where I'm going to do it. I'll try to keep a set of photos of the process.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I checked it out and it sounds good. I will be interested in seeing the progression.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

good morning. looks awesome, I will have to trade(try) that any one got a few stems?

EDIT: meant to say try that.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I do this with Brazilian pennywort.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\-- good morning does it work with penny-wort being planted vertically?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

A fella on another forum offered some 
Rotala Indica 'singapore' (rare) Myriophyllum Mattogrossense as RAOK. 
I got some, but I’m not sure what it is. 
Looks like R. Indica to me.
He suggested planting horizontally using plant weights. 
I did that and the plants have grown about four inches in a month. 
An easy way to make a complete forest at the back of the tank.
Has anyone heard of this plant?
Charles


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe a species specific thing but for a rotala to grow 4" in a month is not unusual. Most stem plants, Rotalas being a really good example, like good light, CO2, and nutrients. If you provide them with that they can grow 10" in a month. Not all Rotalas are like that though.

If you overdo the light and the nutrients you can have stem plant growth of 2-3 inches every 2 days. With certain plants that can be even worst - 5" every 2 days. Not kidding. But you are keeping an extremely unstable system - meaning that as soon as you slow down the fertilization or the water change you will most likely have serious algae issue overnight.

So the bottom line really is "do you want to make your plants grow crazy fast".

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming you got this from this guy:

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....ngapore-rare-myriophyllum-mattogrossense.html

I would guess he got it from this guy:

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193617

If so, he's not well versed on what he is selling. The original seller was selling two types of plants, a rotala and a myriophyllum. I think the second seller didn't understand that these were seperate plants, not one long name. The original seller includes a photo of the rotala, which to me looks like rotala sp colorata, as seen here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=224&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ekrindul said:


> Well, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming you got this from this guy:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....ngapore-rare-myriophyllum-mattogrossense.html
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. I actually sent him an email asking him to clarify the species.
He couldn't give me a definitive answer.
I agree with you.
Niko, I really thought the plant would grow faster in my tank. I don't dose KNO3 very heavy, but dose Phosphates & iron. I can either burn two cfl tubes for 5 wpg, or one for 2 ½ wpg. Oddly enough the only algae I see is some black fuzz on the Marselia Minuta and a little bit of green on the glass.
Charles


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, you can drop it in the tank with the weights still attached. However, I don't know why anyone would want to. It's a stem plant for a reason: it wants to use it's roots to gather nourishment. Unless you are using gravel, or something similar with no nutrients, I don't see why you shouldn't plant it. It will look more natural planted, as well.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

boutquie pet shop has rotala  50% off. cough cough.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ekrindul said:


> Well, you can drop it in the tank with the weights still attached. However, I don't know why anyone would want to. It's a stem plant for a reason: it wants to use it's roots to gather nourishment. Unless you are using gravel, or something similar with no nutrients, I don't see why you shouldn't plant it. It will look more natural planted, as well.


When the plant is weighted and laid on the substrate horizontally, roots form at each leaf node. Then another stem grows vertically at each node. The advantage is this will result in evenly spaced stems growing and forming a forest like wall.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7837-Rotala-planting

Charles


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Right, I thought you meant weighted in a bunch, like they sell them in the LFS.


----------

